# want wings!!!!!



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

here let me Google that for you


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

for a sec i thought he was talking about pads....those have wings too!!!!
________
Headshops


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

wtf is he talking about?


----------



## Lyndo (Oct 10, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> here let me Google that for you





> just wondering if anyone out there can get me a hold of some wings for my bindings. all my homies have them and im having trouble finding them. give me a price!!!


here try this one


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

your friends put chicken wings on their bindings? doesn't the sauce make a big mess?


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

Lyndo said:


> here try this one


How the hell did you do that? Teach me ObeWan!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

I thought that was something built into Technine bindings? Doesn't seem like it'd help with anything over a normal setup... :dunno:


----------



## Lyndo (Oct 10, 2009)

Karpediem said:


> How the hell did you do that? Teach me ObeWan!


haha here

10 char


----------



## chris723 (Oct 1, 2009)

I have an extra pair of wings for sale. offer up!


----------



## picturethis (Dec 7, 2009)

pictures cuz im lost but they sound awesome


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

i used google and i am still none the wiser - what are wings (in this context)?

alasdair


----------



## picturethis (Dec 7, 2009)

me too lol


----------



## chris723 (Oct 1, 2009)

theyre on my technine slc bindings. BINDINGS NOT FOR SALE JUST THE WINGS!!!


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

Lyndo said:


> here try this one


Now that is funny!!! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## chris723 (Oct 1, 2009)

SnoRidr said:


> Now that is funny!!! :laugh::laugh:


obviously you dont know shit about what they are then...


----------



## Lyndo (Oct 10, 2009)

chris723 said:


> obviously you dont know shit about what they are then...


lol i don't think you quite get what he/she meant, i think they were referring to the lmgtfy thing lol (click the link)


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

chris723, thanks for the picture. can you explain how they improve your riding (assuming they do  )

alasdair


----------



## chris723 (Oct 1, 2009)

I retract my statement. thats pretty damn funny! hahaha...


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Check out this site. They specialize in all things relating to footwear for the discerning Hermes and Apollo schizos.








Christ, you need a special piece of equipment that will let you wear baggy pants.. This wannabe gangsta douchebaggery is getting out of hand

EDIT: The same company even makes snowboard helmets.


----------



## chris723 (Oct 1, 2009)

alasdairm said:


> chris723, thanks for the picture. can you explain how they improve your riding (assuming they do  )
> 
> alasdair


theyre more responsive. harder presses. theyre rare. and not very many people got the real ones. theyre super rare.


----------



## chris723 (Oct 1, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> Check out this site. They specialize in all things relating to footwear for the discerning Hermes and Apollo schizos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what the hell? what do wings have to do with baggy pants? youre a moron. stop existing.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

chris723 said:


> what the hell? what do wings have to do with baggy pants? youre a moron. stop existing.


It's called sarcasm, technine homie. Man, you're getting confused by everyone's posts in this thread, aren't you?

Change your tampon so you can get over yourself and your bandanna, little G.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Chris is like on every single snowboard forums trying to sell these lol. I see people posting with obvious intentions of offering. Still no sell? You are either wanting too much money, or there is something fishy going on. Sketchy. :dunno:


----------



## chris723 (Oct 1, 2009)

Leo said:


> Chris is like on every single snowboard forums trying to sell these lol. I see people posting with obvious intentions of offering. Still no sell? You are either wanting too much money, or there is something fishy going on. Sketchy. :dunno:


hahaha no I just posted them today. nothing fishy. Im legit. and I havnt said a price. Im taking offers. if I dont get enough Im keepin em till I do. could use the $$ but not givin em away and Im fine if I dont sell them.


----------



## chris723 (Oct 1, 2009)

Leo said:


> Chris is like on every single snowboard forums trying to sell these lol. I see people posting with obvious intentions of offering. Still no sell? You are either wanting too much money, or there is something fishy going on. Sketchy. :dunno:


and wheres all these obvious offers? Ive got 1 offer on them and it was for $20 over a PM and I said no. thats definetely way low.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

It's all good. I'm just saying. The person who started this thread is a first time poster. The person in your other wing thread that asked for pictures is a new poster as well. Just saying... :dunno:


----------



## chris723 (Oct 1, 2009)

Leo said:


> It's all good. I'm just saying. The person who started this thread is a first time poster. The person in your other wing thread that asked for pictures is a new poster as well. Just saying... :dunno:


I think alot of people looking for wings go to all the forums and sign up to find them. Im guilty of doing it before when I first started looking for them. but I get what your sayin. but as long as I have what I want in my paypal account before I send my wings its all good. thanks for lookin out on that though. I wasnt really payin attention...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

chris723 said:


> hahaha no I just posted them today. nothing fishy. Im legit.


Here, since I basically called you out... there is a simple solution to your legitimacy. Take another pic of those wings with a piece of paper that has your name on it. Although, you really could have those wings and are just pretending to sell it so you can scam? LoL. Oh boy, me and my skeptic mind.


----------



## picturethis (Dec 7, 2009)

lol did i cause this ?


----------



## chris723 (Oct 1, 2009)

Leo said:


> Here, since I basically called you out... there is a simple solution to your legitimacy. Take another pic of those wings with a piece of paper that has your name on it. Although, you really could have those wings and are just pretending to sell it so you can scam? LoL. Oh boy, me and my skeptic mind.


um ok? I think youre gettin a little paranoid. hahaha... but alright Ill do it. my other screen name it chris22. if thats taken it chris723.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

chris723 said:


> um ok? I think youre gettin a little paranoid. hahaha... but alright Ill do it. my other screen name it chris22. if thats taken it chris723.


Yea, sorry. I am one of those "prove it" people. I am asking for a pic with your name because I probably have created more skeptics with my comments. Sorry.


----------



## chris723 (Oct 1, 2009)

there ya go... haha its legit...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

chris723 said:


> there ya go... haha its legit...


That is definitely PHOTOSHOPPED!!! I'm just joking :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Good luck with the sell :thumbsup:


----------



## picturethis (Dec 7, 2009)

will these work with my ride contrabands?/


----------



## chris723 (Oct 1, 2009)

picturethis said:


> will these work with my ride contrabands?/


technically yes. would I do it no. it would look a lil funny and bc of how the highbacks are shaped theyed twist at the skinny part. look on ebay for technine slcs or the older white and burgundy mfms with the solid highback and rubber toe cap. or get some unions. those would all work out a little better.


----------



## Ruskiski (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## chris723 (Oct 1, 2009)

Ruskiski said:


>


Hahaha that's awesome!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

why would anyone want them?
they look retarded.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

yeah, I don't see how they would help either.


----------



## chris723 (Oct 1, 2009)

BurtonRider87 said:


> why would anyone want them?
> they look retarded.


Why would anyone want you? I'm sure you look retarded too...


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

chris723 said:


> Why would anyone want you? I'm sure you look retarded too...


dont hate just because no one wants to buy your shit wings


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

chris723 said:


> Why would anyone want you? I'm sure you look retarded too...


Are you 13? You sure as hell present yourself that way...


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

what he said up there :thumbsup:


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

chris723 said:


> Why would anyone want you? I'm sure you look retarded too...


Oh yeah Mr Poopie-pants. I know you are but what am I???!!!


Rocketbass88 said:


> Are you 13? You sure as hell present yourself that way...


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

on topic:

supposedly they help with stability on presses.

off topic:

who's up for some buffalo wild wings?


----------



## chris723 (Oct 1, 2009)

dont post irrelevant bullshit on my thread. dont want wings keep your shit to yourself. 

and Im so down for some wings! big bear is lacking wing places. except Id prefer native new yorker over buffalo wild wings.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

chris723 said:


> dont post irrelevant bullshit on my thread. dont want wings keep your shit to yourself.
> 
> and Im so down for some wings! big bear is lacking wing places. except Id prefer native new yorker over buffalo wild wings.


Quit being a douche and people will stop... this post of your's didn't help. :cheeky4:


----------



## Lyndo (Oct 10, 2009)

chris723 said:


> dont post irrelevant bullshit on my thread. dont want wings keep your shit to yourself.


lol you act like you own the thread and can control what we post in it... now that would be cool and all except your the one who high jacked it from mthigh rider in the first place and its not "your" thread and never was. Now quit trying to compensate for what your lacking and grow the fuck up.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

chris723 said:


> dont post irrelevant bullshit on my thread. dont want wings keep your shit to yourself.


Who's thread douche nozzle? 

I'm sorry you fell for the binding wings like a semi-retarded white-bread sucker, but you don't have to get menstrual because nobody's as thoroughly grade-A stupid as you and won't buy them off you. 

Hey, I've got a bridge I can sell you, dirt cheap too. :laugh:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

The wings must have a purpose. From Tech Nine:

Here are the specifics:
Scrub Hook:
Lucas Magoon and Chris Bradshaw have been rocking second hand binding wings for years. Ebay ran out so we made 'em just for them, and riders everywhere get to share in the benefits. The new Scrub Hook highback takes an idea as old as highback bindings themselves, reconfigured for the new generation of riders and their needs. The Scrub Hook is made for increased leverage and street cred. Could this be the secret to Magoon's super powers? No. But we guarantee it doesn't hurt.

Apparently, they are referred to as "Scrub Hooks." They even make bindings with them built into it now. Supposed to help stabilize presses. I unno. I've been doing just fine without them. Seems like another piece of plastic that is highly prone to breakage to me.

By the way, I did have a theory that Chris723 is actually the person who posted this thread. Him saying "my thread" kind of proved that. There are a couple of posters here who are new members and both happen to magically be talking about these wings. Something, no other long time members have even brought up.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> Ok im making it official..Leo is our unofficial private detective of the forums.
> 
> Your first assignments...Killclimbz. I dont believe he is who he says he is. We believe he is a Russian spy with information that can be detremental to the shaun white foundation... And burtonavenger we believe is a female:laugh: who is responsible for the movement to stop the Kimberly Clark corporation from continuing to utilize hazardous chemicals in the manufacturing of their tampon line...And then there is snowolf...otherwise known as wolfsnow:laugh: We believe them to be a single terrorist hiding within these forums plotting and planning another Obama re-election...
> 
> We have more assignments for you leo once your done with these:laugh:


The Eagle has took flight. Roger and out.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Don't forget to investigate MPD. We suspect he's running an upstate call service specializing in ugly troll MILNF's.


Leo said:


> The wings must have a purpose.


Yeah, so the binding companies can get more money out of you for more hunks of useless plastic. If they were actually all that functional, everyone would be using them.

Just about the only use I can see out of them is to mark the occasional snowboarder as a massive sucker who will fall for anything you tell them. When you see someone with these wings, immediately run out to your car in the parking lot and grab the first thing that isn't nailed down. Then go back to the person with the wings and tell them whatever it is you happen to be holding (ATM receipt, candy wrapper, dirty penny, old jolly rancher with hair on it, bag from McDonald's with one cold wet french fry in it) is what the pros are rocking so they can bring their A-game. Offer it to the guy for $50, and you've got your next lift ticket right there.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey, I never said what type of use they have 

Screams gimmick to me as well. They're going to put wings on the boards next so you can do ultimate toe/heelsides.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

:laugh::cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4:danny tanner,
you crack me up dude


----------



## chris723 (Oct 1, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> Who's thread douche nozzle?
> 
> I'm sorry you fell for the binding wings like a semi-retarded white-bread sucker, but you don't have to get menstrual because nobody's as thoroughly grade-A stupid as you and won't buy them off you.
> 
> Hey, I've got a bridge I can sell you, dirt cheap too. :laugh:


already being sold dipshit. and for what I wanted and then some. go bark up someone elses tree. youre an idiot.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

:laugh:


chris723 said:


> already being sold dipshit. and for what I wanted and then some. go bark up someone elses tree. youre an idiot.


the idiot is the guy who actually paid you more than 20 bucks for those pieces of plastic:laugh:


----------



## matttehman (Feb 10, 2009)

What a loser, do any of the admins want to cross-reference the IP Addresses of "mthigh rider" and "Chris_Douchebag". It's not that we don't already know that they are the same dude, but I wanna see an admin confirm it. Then I want to see if this dude shows back up to eat some crow, ohh yea and the BANHAMMER that would soon follow....


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

chris723 said:


> already being sold dipshit. and for what I wanted and then some. go bark up someone elses tree. youre an idiot.


You found someone who's just as retarded as you are? Wow, I'm impressed. I thought you were the dumbest motherfucker alive. Looks like you're just tied for first though. :laugh:

Does he want to buy a bridge from me?


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

chris723 said:


> already being sold dipshit. and for what I wanted and then some. go bark up someone elses tree. youre an idiot.


Ya know, if you were to present yourself more intelligently, nobody would have a problem with you. However, you continue to prove you're an early teen, so keep on shit talking, little snow-punk.


----------



## chris723 (Oct 1, 2009)

matttehman said:


> What a loser, do any of the admins want to cross-reference the IP Addresses of "mthigh rider" and "Chris_Douchebag". It's not that we don't already know that they are the same dude, but I wanna see an admin confirm it. Then I want to see if this dude shows back up to eat some crow, ohh yea and the BANHAMMER that would soon follow....


youre a fuckin idiot.


----------



## chris723 (Oct 1, 2009)

Rocketbass88 said:


> Ya know, if you were to present yourself more intelligently, nobody would have a problem with you. However, you continue to prove you're an early teen, so keep on shit talking, little snow-punk.


Im older than you. and I never presented myself in a negative way. douchebags that have nothing relevant to say is what makes me snap so Ill do what I please. get over it. why you even in this thread if you arent looking for wings? oh yeah internet drama!! which makes you the child. grow up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

chris723 said:


> Im older than you. and I never presented myself in a negative way. douchebags that have nothing relevant to say is what makes me snap so Ill do what I please. get over it. why you even in this thread if you arent looking for wings? oh yeah internet drama!! which makes you the child. grow up.


That was longest way I've ever heard somebody say "I know you are, but what am I?". If you really ARE older than I am... damn dude, it's time to grow up. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

chris723 said:


> Im older than you.


lol, its the internet. nobody cares.
And before you even bring it up.....



chris723 said:


> why you even in this thread


Because it's entertaining


----------



## jtlax9 (Jan 9, 2011)

*wings*

if any one has some wings they willing to sell I have been looking everywhere for some. like the ones chris had in his picture the kind you can screw in. hit me up if you have some. please!!


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I totally bought these wings from this dude and OMG am zo pr0 now... chris is thaaaaa futureo... I am lyke zooooo good at presses and stuff I like shawn white.



-.o srsly? tits or gtfo.


----------



## jtlax9 (Jan 9, 2011)

Haha what?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Just get the Burton CobraSharks or if you have a Burton ICS board, the Restricted Malavita EST bindings. Excellent bindings. 

I can't really tell what the wings do other than make me more comfortable. Maybe my presses are smoother??? :dunno:


----------



## jtlax9 (Jan 9, 2011)

That's the thing I have tried those and I love them! But it's a money issue don't have enough for them. I figured the screwin wings would be much cheaper. because I could feel a difference in my riding with them and loved it.


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

Use some fucking gaffers tape. Go around the top of the highback and around your shin.

I remember these things from years and years ago. They went away for a reason.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm glad I read this thread :thumbsdown:


----------



## doron (Nov 14, 2010)

These seem on par with balance bracelets and Nigerian 419 scams.


----------



## jtlax9 (Jan 9, 2011)

why so much hate on wings? I'm just asking if people have some wings they want to sell me.just want some wings. you guys think thats stupid, cool thats fine. i like them


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

is this a joke?


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

It's a guy with multiple names on the forum trying to sell his useless ass binding accessories... I seriously doubt 2-3 people would magically join the forum if I offered to sell a magic strap that made you do 9's


----------



## hpfunk (Dec 29, 2010)

BliND KiNK said:


> It's a guy with multiple names on the forum trying to sell his useless ass binding accessories... I seriously doubt 2-3 people would magically join the forum if I offered to sell a magic strap that made you do 9's


I want to be able to do nines...whats up bro, hook me up.:thumbsdown:

These guys need to stick to the red bull and leave this ancient equip in the closet.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Burton makes a binding with wings... The Malavita Restricted Malavita EST Restricted Binding | Burton Snowboards (Burton's URLs are insanely long, hence the tinyURL).


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

pvc pipe, wood screws, and a whole lot of imagination go a long ways for wings.


----------



## saavidesign (Mar 3, 2012)

*wings are here!*

can get wings without buying winged highbacks check them out 

SAAVI DESIGN - HOME


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

Resurrecting a thread that's over a year old, just to promote your own stuff? Props.


----------



## Matt578 (May 1, 2011)

All stuff aside, doesn't Burton make the Cobrasharks with 'wings'?

EDIT: Oh, crap, nevermind the thread's old...I'm an idiot...


----------



## saavidesign (Mar 3, 2012)

Yes, there are other companys that offer wings that are BUILT into the highback, but what if you dont want those bindings, and want the wings? They made a winged highback because there is demand for it, but you shouldnt be limited to the selection of bindings to be able to use them. Thus Saavi Design was created offering a wing that is attachable to any highback....

GEAR - SAAVI DESIGN


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm curious why you talk about "them" when your username is the same as the company's name.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

So what am I missing out on by not having these "wings" spam-slut-2-post guy?


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

saavidesign said:


> i couldnt say what your missing out on anything, but before you knock it, try it first. and when i refered to "them" they are a pair of wings that you can attach to your highback...


I've seen bindings with these built in. What do they do? Can anyone explain?

I can guess a couple things but if i'm gonna bump this I want someone to lay it out for me.

Until then, i'm knocking it. Damned if i'm buying it


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

saavidesign said:


> i couldnt say what your missing out on anything, but before you knock it, try it first. and when i refered to "them" they are a pair of wings that you can attach to your highback...


I don't have to suck another mans junk to know I wouldn't like it... I'm here to knock your wings. If I wanted wings, I'd try redbull or always.

By the way, I tried using 3 straps in the 90's. A toe strap, heel strap, and ankle strap at the top of the bindings. Know what it was a fix for? The shitty weak boots we had in the 90's. I loved my Vans Shaun Palmers but they're a wet noodle compared to even the cheapest boots today, let alone my Burton Drivers. These things would just get in the way, and add weight. Kinda like most parts on a mustang.


----------



## saavidesign (Mar 3, 2012)

i guess if you were rocking the straps your a little old to even understand what support they can really have...they are geared more towards park, not simple carving that retired riders do. You dont like them, clearly stated, but others do and they certainly help


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

saavidesign said:


> i guess if you were rocking the straps your a little old to even understand what support they can really have...they are geared more towards park, not simple carving that retired riders do. You dont like them, clearly stated, but others do and they certainly help


For someone trying to get a company and a product off the ground you are certainly heading towards patronizing asswipe status pretty fast :thumbsup:

So, park riders will be standing up here to sing praises for your genius invention?

Or you could just explain what they do so the people who may be interested can learn something?


----------



## saavidesign (Mar 3, 2012)

I would say that not every rider is the same, that is why there are different technologies out there. You need to try something before you can say that it doesnt improve how you ride or the comfortability of riding. Ive read this forum before i posted, read the typical hate comments and more to come..and its not an invention, its an alteration to an existing invention..
Use the search to learn more about what hooks do or check the website

SAAVI DESIGN - HOME


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

saavidesign said:


> i guess if you were rocking the straps your a little old to even understand what support they can really have...they are geared more towards park, not simple carving that retired riders do. You dont like them, clearly stated, but others do and they certainly help


Okay so why don't boardercross guys use them if they offer so much support? Btw I'm 30 and ride everything... I just think they seem a little too much like a shamwow to me.


----------



## saavidesign (Mar 3, 2012)

I havent watched much bordercross but as i can remember i dont believe there is much movement, just fast riding. 

When i say the hooks are geared more towards park, its because when riding park there is alot of movement both forward and backwards when performing tricks. The dub hook wraps around both sides of the leg and supports the rider when he/she is leaning into a trick. It locks the legs in and allows for a faster response because it eliminates the forward movement the leg has if they were not used.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

saavidesign said:


> I havent watched much bordercross but as i can remember i dont believe there is much movement, just fast riding.
> 
> When i say the hooks are geared more towards park, its because when riding park there is alot of movement both forward and backwards when performing tricks. The dub hook wraps around both sides of the leg and supports the rider when he/she is leaning into a trick. It locks the legs in and allows for a faster response because it eliminates the forward movement the leg has if they were not used.


Fair enough, but I thought the point of having softer bindings in the park was so you could "bone" tricks out more, and generally have more freedom of movement. Maybe somewhere on my way to becoming a grandpa I lost my senses?!?

I should really stop posting here because bumping this thread from 2009 is not good, on the other hand it is kinda funny.


----------

